# Jchanneling around windows



## jason72081 (Jun 9, 2012)

Any tips on how to make jchannel hug very tight to a window or door. I always have a 1/8 inch roll off the window. it still looks good but just curious of any old tips. sometimes we rivet the overlap corners to make them really tight looking


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Talking vinyl or steel J channel? I can make steel J lay nice and tight to the windows. double wrap cornors and open back side of channel up.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

This is hard to explain, but on vinyl, I bend back the smaller side of the nailing slot. It then looks like a slight "v". When you nail into the slot and it presses the "v" flat, it pushes the J tight to the window.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Your either pushing too hard or not hard enough._ I have _never really had a problem with that. I usually bend my own though. Not to often I just j wrap anymore...


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Matt is right your pushing too hard,sometimes the things we j against are not 90 deg to the sheathing


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

or the j isnt perfectly square itself causing it to roll away from the window.. if your going over foam it gets even worse

in really bad situations like this ive used 1/2" pan head stainless steel screws at the corners to keep it tight to the window, screwing through the inside of it into the brick mould so the screw isnt visable


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I've tapped the nails towards the window when it won't sit flat, this pushes the j tight to the window. Nail towards the window and then tap it. It rides up the nail and sits tight.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Just zip screw through the j into the window.. : eek: :laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i'd rather the j be slightly away from the trim than nailing or screwing it to the trim which can look uneven as the j will be tight only where the fastener is,as long as things are equal all around i'm happy


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I was kidding


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

slowsol said:


> This is hard to explain, but on vinyl, I bend back the smaller side of the nailing slot. It then looks like a slight "v". When you nail into the slot and it presses the "v" flat, it pushes the J tight to the window.


Me too, same thing will the lineal starter.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I was kidding


i know..but some do and i have done


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

I've come across this way to help ''control'' how the j lays a few times


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

And I just got a foot massage from a very strong little chinese girl..


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

jason72081 said:


> Any tips on how to make jchannel hug very tight to a window or door. I always have a 1/8 inch roll off the window. it still looks good but just curious of any old tips. sometimes we rivet the overlap corners to make them really tight looking


I really can't remember the last time I actually used J around a window.
But:
I've used a nail under the outer flange of the J to control that roll out.
Keeping the head a little proud of nailing surface will push the face of
the J towards the window or any other protrusion you butt against.
Another way,though hard to explain,is to nail through the nailing slot
as usual,but pull the outer lip of the slot over the head of the nail.
Sometimes this gives the J enough twist to get it where you need it.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Just J around windows should be a jailable offense...


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

it's part of the system,reinvention usually results in rot


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

You missed operative word JUST.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

In the past (jump in the way back machine), typically the windows had a vinyl nailing fins The J never really could touch the window frame. Some of it depended on the brand of siding. Norandex, my preference at that time, typically had tighter and more square corners and actually caused a gap. Now with the greater used of sealing materials on the fins that kind of shims things out and it's not a major problem.

Some where along the way I had heard (possibly a rep), be it right wrong or otherwise, if properly installed the vinyl siding system sheds water without it being "Tight" to windows and such. And if it was tight-tight could actually wick water closer to the structure. After a couple thousand squares never heard of any siding related problems related to that. Tho keeping a consistent margin-gap was always key to a clean finished looking job.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

they are right,tight fitting j will almost always have water trapped inbetween it and the trim,particularly at the horizontals and is usually where mold and algae problems start

Adding nails or screws thru the inside pocket into the trim can cause an intrusion problem

many times the siding thickness will push the face of the J into square when it's installed


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

We wrap all of our j so its not an issue. However if when you wrap your trim you make the face a hair wider so the side returning to the wall is at an angle the j will sit tighter to the trim


----------

